# Passport Vet



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pet passport Vet check travelling via Calais Tunnel... can anyone recommend a vet en route from Germany please? 

(I usually travel up through France and the one I use is a few 100 miles from Calais ...and quite a bit further from Koblenz )


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

There is a vet close to the tunnel terminal - haven't got the details to hand but will look them out if no-one else can name them.

When we came back we used the one at Forges de Eaux and there is an aire close by.

Take care, make sure they sign as well as stamp every entry. It was my first time and I got caught out because one of the stamps was not signed


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Tricia, I was hoping to avoid the ones close to Calais (I've a list [somewhere safe :roll: ] if all else fails).

I've used the one at Ligeuil on previous trips, very good and always managed to get seen straight away without an appointment...best to be there when they open the doors in the morning :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If you are coming from Germany how about the one at Ieper in Belgium.
Walkable from the campsite.

Goudenpoorstraat 1
8900 Ieper

+3257209582

I think there is a vet at Stenay but I do not have details and of course you have the aires nearby. The pages jaune should help you find the vets address.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Rita, I'll add them to the list of possibles...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ardres about twenty miles south of Calais. In the town square 5 minutes walk from the Ardressienne campsite. Or you can park in the square carpark. Nice people, very efficient.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

We used a vet (see below) in Bergues France last year on our way back from Germany. It is just in France on the border with Belgium about 45 minutes from Calais. There is an aire in Bergues and it is an easy walk from there or if you aren't too big there is parking in the square where the vet is. Also could stop at Gravelines aire. 
She doesn't seem to have an appointment system - we just turned up and waited about an hour.
Hope this is useful

Zube

Cabinet Vétérinaire de Bergues

Activité : vétérinaires

*

1 Marché aux Bestiaux 59380 BERGUES
03 28 68 66 66
fax :03 28 22 95 70
o Plan
o Itinéraire
o Vue aérienne


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Spacerunner and Zube!

They've been added to the list


----------

